# Mosin Nagant Sling



## justincredible3 (Aug 10, 2013)

honestly i forgot the name of the knot ...I used coyote tan and od for colors. The original prototype had MOLLE grimlock clips which were quite ugly but convenient, so i switched to locking clasps...
ENJOY!


----------



## glock26USMC (Jul 19, 2013)

Very nice !


----------



## shaman (Aug 9, 2013)

Man that is awesome work, I think I'm going to get addicted.


----------



## Sparky_D (Aug 7, 2013)

justincredible3 said:


> The original prototype had MOLLE grimlock clips which were quite ugly but convenient, so i switched to locking clasps...



I still have that original prototype


----------



## justincredible3 (Aug 10, 2013)

Sparky_D said:


> I still have that original prototype


Yeah You Do!!!


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice work. How much paracord did you use?


----------



## Hydrashoks (Jul 20, 2013)

That sling now doubles the value of the Mosin. 

Nice job. I did one for a rifle, took me 2 James Bond marathon movies on Turkey Day to do it.

Later removed it, and redoubled it as a belt.


----------



## justincredible3 (Aug 10, 2013)

MrParacord said:


> Nice work. How much paracord did you use?


thanks! probably 30-40 feet easily


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## gumpy (Aug 16, 2013)

That's sharp! That's what my first project is gonna be. I want to build one for a Mauser. Where can I go to get detailed instructions?


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

Looks good. It's interesting, I like that knot.


----------



## wingspar (Aug 25, 2013)

3rd photo shows you must have a black cat or a dog. 

I’ve yet to make anything with paracord, but just ordered enough stuff along with the OD cord I already have to make 5 bracelets. After that, a rifle sling is exactly what I have in mind.


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

JI3.... I've got a question on how tight you pull the knots. On my cobra knot bracelets.... I pull them TIGHT and make a pretty rigid bracelet. I'm getting ready to start a two color wide soloman bar rifle sling. I'm just guessing but would using the same technique make for too stiff of a sling? How hard are you pulling the knots together?

This is what my finished product will look like:









Thanks!


----------



## justincredible3 (Aug 10, 2013)

Not to tight...tight enough to be a bit flimsy and consistant. Hope that helps!! Good luck


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

It does. Thank you for the help!


----------

